# Kitchen sink seal



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've noticed that the rubber seal between the sink bowl and the worktop on my E540, 58 Plate has split.

An easy job to replace but has anyone experience of obtaining a replacement. 

Adrian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our Smev hob and Sink just use a generous bead of a good quality silicone bath sealant, would that work or is it a fairly thick rubber originally.

Kev.


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

its a T section rubber sitting between the worktop and the sink unit.

yes a silicone seal would do a similar job, if I cant get the rubber.


----------

